# TBTGN Game Options



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2012)

Game Night has slowed down for the recent time and with wanting to pick it back up, I think it'd be useful to have a list of games that everyone owns and is happy to play. That way we can work together to find games we all have, so we know numbers for the nights.
List out what multiplayer games you have for each system.

*Xbox 360*-
Dark Souls
Portal 2
L4D1/2
Borderlands
Mortal Kombat
Quarrel
Dead Island
Halo 3/ODST/Reach
CoD Blops/MW2/4
Gears of War 1/2/3
GTA 4
Red Dead Redemption

*PC*-
TF2
Counter Strike 1.6/Source
Alien Swarm
Worms Reloaded
Killing Floor
Garry's Mod
Magicka
Payday
Minecraft
Terraria
Trine 2
Dota 2
L4D1/2

*PS3*-
Nothing

*Wii*-
Mario Kart Wii
Animal Crossing CF

*DS/3DS*-
Mario Kart DS


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 13, 2012)

*Xbox 360*- 
Portal 2 
Mortal Kombat
Battlefield 3 
Black Ops 
MW3
Quarrel
Dead Island
Dark Souls
Left 4 Dead(the first one),
Borderlands

*PC*- APB
 Gmod
 Magicka(if it works)
 Payday: The Heist 
TF2 
Terraria 
Minecraft 
Total War: Shogun 2

*PS3*-

*Wii*- Monster Hunter Tri

*DS/3DS*-


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2012)

MW3 and Black Ops for PS3. I know, not the bet choices, but it needs at least some options. 
Toss in little big planet 1/2 also.
3DS-Kid Icarus


----------



## Jake (Apr 13, 2012)

May I just suggest to get ACCF off the list.
Idk why, but i just don't think it'd be that good (I know it happened once) but I see it as only 4 people in a town, and then even when i go to people's towns I get bored after 5 minutes.

Other than that, I rarely go in them, so i don't mind. But MK7 is good.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> May I just suggest to get ACCF off the list.
> Idk why, but i just don't think it'd be that good (I know it happened once) but I see it as only 4 people in a town, and then even when i go to people's towns I get bored after 5 minutes.
> 
> Other than that, I rarely go in them, so i don't mind. But MK7 is good.



It's on there as I'm saying what multiplayer games I have. There are some on the list that are only 2 players! Imagine that!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 13, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> May I just suggest to get ACCF off the list.
> Idk why, but i just don't think it'd be that good (I know it happened once) but I see it as only 4 people in a town, and then even when i go to people's towns I get bored after 5 minutes.
> 
> Other than that, I rarely go in them, so i don't mind. But MK7 is good.



You could have contributed to the topic instead of complaining. As far as I'm aware, this is just to see what games everyone has so there can be a tally of who has what, and who can play what if a game night takes place.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2012)

*Xbox 360*- 
Black Ops 
Borderlands
Brutal Legend
Fable II & III
Gears of War 2 & 3
Grand Theft Auto IV
Halo 3
Halo Reach
Red Dead Redemption
Saints Row 3

*PC*-
Counter Strike: Source
Dungeon Defenders
Spiral Knights
Team Fortress 2
Magicka
Minecraft
Moonbase Alpha
Monday Night Combat
Terreria

*PS3*-
None

*Wii*-
Animal Crossing City Folk
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Hero World Tour
The Beatles Rockband
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Mario Kart Wii

*DS/3DS*-
Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum/Soul Silver/White
Street Fighter IV 3D EDITION
Mario Kart 7


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2012)

*Xbox 360*-
Nothing

*PC*-
TF2
Alien Swarm
Worms
Killing Floor
Garry's Mod
Magicka
Payday
Minecraft
Terraria
Dota 2
L4D1/2

*PS3*-
Nothing

*Wii*-
Mario Kart Wii
Animal Crossing CF
Smash

*DS/3DS*-
Mario Kart 7
Kid Icarus


----------



## Jake (Apr 14, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You could have contributed to the topic instead of complaining. As far as I'm aware, this is just to see what games everyone has so there can be a tally of who has what, and who can play what if a game night takes place.



I did contribute;
I said "May I just suggest" and "MK7 is good"


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2012)

Some more PS3 games: Uncharted 2 and 3. Those are some good multiplayer ones.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 14, 2012)

*PC:*
- Alien Swarm
- Counter-Strike 1.6
- Counter-Strike: Source
- Team Fortress 2
- Left 4 Dead
- Left 4 Dead 2
- Garry's Mod
- Portal 2
- Magicka
- Dead Island
- DOTA 2
- Killing Floor
- Sanctum
- Spiral Knights
- Worms Reloaded

*EDIT:* Adding:- Age of Empires Online


----------



## Trundle (Apr 14, 2012)

PC:
- Minecraft
- TF2
- League of Legends
- Age of Empires Online
- Magicka

3DS:
- Pokemon White
- Mario Kart 7


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 14, 2012)

Wii:
- Bomberman Blast
- Mario Kart Wii
- Super Smash Bros. Brawl

DS/3DS
- Bomberman Blitz
- Kid Icarus Uprising
- Mario Kart 7


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't have xbox live so my options are limited to:

Wii-ACCF

DS - Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns
       Animal Crossing Wild World
       MK7 (sometimes)

PC - TF2 and Minecraft


----------



## Keenan (Apr 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I did contribute;
> I said "May I just suggest" and "MK7 is good"


We already have Mario Kart Monday though...

@Topic: I only have TF2 for PC, but I'm happy to buy any inexpensive games or download free ones.
I also have City Folk and Mario Kart for Wii. I'm hoping to finally get Brawl soon, so hopefully I'll get that before we play it, if we do.

Is this bringing back Mystery Game Wednesday and Steam Saturday? Because I have soccer practices on Wednesday nights.

Also, thanks for starting this up, Andy. It's good to see that so many people are already on board. I'm happy to help organize things, especially TFF.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Is this bringing back Mystery Game Wednesday and Steam Saturday? Because I have soccer practices on Wednesday nights.
> 
> Also, thanks for starting this up, Andy. It's good to see that so many people are already on board. I'm happy to help organize things, especially TFF.



Probably just one day for now. Have it be a random game over any platform. So it could be a relaxed Saturday afternoon timeslot, or a more competitive focused evening. It all depends on the game.


----------



## Keenan (Apr 14, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Probably just one day for now. Have it be a random game over any platform. So it could be a relaxed Saturday afternoon timeslot, or a more competitive focused evening. It all depends on the game.


To organize and schedule this better, when are other people almost always around? Thursdays, Fridays and weekends are usually good for me, but weekends will usually be preferred. The time of day often won't matter. The most useful and important thing people can do to make this work is simply posting if they can or can't come to GN.
It might be more productive to move the mystery game date around to fit people's schedules. Like not every week, different days of the week and different times. Mystery game days might also be a good time to catch up on missed Team Fortress Fridays if people want to play that and there aren't any other games to play.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 14, 2012)

My schedule's pretty random, can change by the day (which is why I've been missing Team Fortress Fridays a lot). As a general rule, I'm available most days after 10:30pm BST, with the exception of Friday when I've been really busy recently.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2012)

Xbox 360-
L4D 2
Borderlands
Halo 3/ODST/Reach
CoD Blops/MW2/4
Gears of War 1/2/3
GTA 4

PC-
TF2
Minecraft
Terraria

PS3-
Nothing

Wii-
Mario Kart Wii
Animal Crossing CF

DS/3DS-
Mario Kart DS

That's what I have..


----------



## Liv (Apr 14, 2012)

Guys, I think we should play this game called Wolf Quest.
It's exactly like TF2 except you're a wolf.
IT'S FREEEEEEEEEE

http://www.wolfquest.org/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 15, 2012)

Liv said:


> http://www.wolfquest.org/



Downloaded and played it. Yes, yes, I think this game would be a really great and different experience for everyone. It's pretty standard quality and will run on lower end PCs, it's free, multiplayer, and we can have private servers protected with passwords.
But it's fun, I've been playing it for about an hour and a half now on singleplayer and it's been really fun. Of course this wouldn't be a competitive game or something fast paced.
Just try it out guys, it's pretty good.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 15, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Downloaded and played it. Yes, yes, I think this game would be a really great and different experience for everyone. It's pretty standard quality and will run on lower end PCs, it's free, multiplayer, and we can have private servers protected with passwords.
> But it's fun, I've been playing it for about an hour and a half now on singleplayer and it's been really fun. Of course this wouldn't be a competitive game or something fast paced.
> Just try it out guys, it's pretty good.



Do I haaaaaaave to?


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 15, 2012)

ACCF, Mario Kart, and Brawl all for Wii.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 15, 2012)

Xbox 360:
Halo 3, ODST, Reach
Borderlands
Left 4 Dead 1/2
Team Fortress 2
Call of Duty MW2, MW3, Black Ops
Battlefield 3
Soul Calibur IV, V
Mortal Kombat
Castle Crashers
Assassin's Creed: Revelations

PC:
Minecraft

PS3:
Uncharted 2, 3
Modnation Racers
LittleBigPlanet 1, 2
Transformers: War for Cybertron

3DS:
Mario Kart 7

Wii:
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 16, 2012)

Xbox 360-

PC-
TF2
Alien Swarm
Killing Floor
Garry's Mod
Minecraft
L4D1/2
Portal 2
Crysis 2

PS3-
Battlefield: Bad Company 1 & 2
Battlefield 3
Borderlands
Call of Duty(ies) 3, 4, World at War, Modern Warfare 2, Black Ops, Modern Warfare 3
Assassin's Creed : Brotherhood/Revelations
Killzone 2 & 3
Wipeout HD
Uncharted 2 & 3
>Too much, check Backlog for more


Wii-
Mario Kart Wii
Animal Crossing CF
Super Smash Bros Brawl

DS/3DS-
Mario Kart DS
Mario Kart 7
Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, HeartGold, White, and Black

I'm sure I have more, I just don't want to flood the page, especially with games I hardly play to begin with. :/ And I'd join in on PC if wasn't for the fact I don't have a gaming PC at the moment, but I've got a laptop coming soon that meets my needs.


----------

